# A couple of stupid things



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

As I sit hear and wait for my plumber to come I thought i'd share a couple of stupid things that happened to me the last few days.

(blowing off steam)

Last Thursday I was walking my dog Molly up my street, I heard loud screaching tires coming from the main street that my street is off. Before I could move, this crazy SOAB comes flying down my street fishtailing and aims his car right at me (he had to be doing 60-65 miles an hour) I jump out of the way and when I get up a yell at the top on my lungs "You MF" he then slams on his breaks as to intimidate me, and then takes off again down my street and slams on his breaks again almost smashing into one of my nieghbers cars. By this time almost the whole street was out and Lynett my neighber had called the police. Ths cop came down the street to ask what happened and to see if I could tell him what kind of car ETC. So he then took off. About a minute later me and my neighbers heard a car flying up a parralel street, so I moved to see if it would cross over the top of my street again..yeap, he blew by our street again. So hear I go dog and all trying to run to the top of my street (it had to look so silly with my little dog and being recently out of surgery)anyway when I reached the top of my street the cops had got him. I started yelling all kinds of (lovely) things at this ****head, the cop (officer Munez) asked me to chill out and stay by his cruiser while he gave this ****for brains a suproherty test (I know I spelled that wrong) He was wasted and failed and was arrested for DWI, Then I gave a statement and they took this jerk off the jail. It was raining on Thursday so thank god the kids on my street were not out and about because this could have been a disaster, just some nut case out joy riding while wasted.

And then thismorning while were all getting ready for our daily stuff, School for my girls, work for Jill and I was to hang with Momoreg today..My little Becca says...Mommy what's that smell?

I go down to my basement and it stinks like gas or oil, I looked all over the place to find out where it was coming from,finally I saw it was coming from my sump pump. The pump was fill with water and some type of oily stuff and the floor around it felt warm, so I called the fire department (3 truckes and 1 chiefs suv)

Anyway they all went into my basement and told me it is methian gas (sewer gas) that back flowed into my pump from the heavy rains of the past 3 days.They took all kinds of readings with there gizmo's and alerted the pollution control of the problem.
They came out and checked the man holes on my street and there was no problem with them, so it is independent of my house  so my pump is also burned out and i'm waiting for the plumbers to come here to give me an estimate. The people who owned the house before me have the pump going out the main sewer line (which the fire department informed me is illegal  )

Michelle, we'll reschedule and everyone else, thanks for letting me vent!!


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Well, if bad luck comes in 3s, then I guess you're up for some good luck soon. I hope it's not a major ordeal to fix the pump. We'll hang some other time.


----------



## leo r. (Nov 10, 2001)

Brad,some SOB has really peed on your parade 
The low-life you mention in the first part couldn`t possibly have s**t for brains.That would double his IQ!! Why do they call them joyriders?I can`t see a solitary thing that is funny about stealing someones car.If i had my way,i`d have them sent for psychiatric evaluation.There`s got to be something wrong with them.
As for the business with the methane gas problem,i suspect that someone,very conveniently, forgot to mention this.Doesn`t it make you want to put your hands round their thoat and hug them?Leo.:chef:


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

LOL Leo!!!! Sounds like a rough one CC. You've got to wonder what gets into the minds of idiots like that!!! Hope that new sump pump isn't going to cost you too much. Let us know how it all turns out!


----------

